# 2011 Mule Deer Trip Idea



## incoming (Jan 28, 2008)

Hey. My dad and I are thinking of taking a trip next fall out of state to hunt mule deer. I really have no experience with them and was wondering where you would think the best place would be to go and what the best option is. We were thinking of maybe making it a combo pronghorn hunt with it too but not sure.


----------



## tsimp1211 (Oct 8, 2010)

You can hunt mule deer in all the western states, that I am aware of. Aren't there mule deer in ND? I'm pretty sure there are. From what I have seen and heard Wyoming would be a great choice if you want to make a combo Mule Deer, Pronghorn hunt out of it. I can also tell you from experience to do your research! Find an outfitter that offers exactly what you want and make sure you inquire about any "trophy fees". I can't stand trophy fees, it used to be that if you shot a great animal the quides got really good tips. Now they forgo that route and like to charge these trophy fees. The best outfitters will fill up quickly so put your deposit down when you decide which outfitter to go with.

Best of luck!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

ND has mule deer.NR can get 1% of the licenses available.For a NR mule deer tag,unless you win the lottery,it takes 5-10 years to get a tag.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

I'd also look at Eastern and Central Montana lots of both in Mont.

huntin1


----------



## tsimp1211 (Oct 8, 2010)

huntin1 said:


> I'd also look at Eastern and Central Montana lots of both in Mont.
> 
> huntin1


absolutely correct. :thumb:


----------



## mrb (Aug 22, 2007)

I did a super muledeer/whitetail hunt in SD last year Pm me and i can give you details, I will drop you a Pm with basic info to see if its what you want!


----------

